# Kinds of Rythme



## Vidheya

Where could I find about about Rythme information


----------



## Pugg

Vidheya said:


> Where could I find about about Rythme information


Did you try Google ?


----------



## Vidheya

Thank you. Actually I do not know how to search in Google


----------



## Pugg

Vidheya said:


> Thank you. Actually I do not know how to search in Google


Go to Google and in the search line type: Rythme information :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

An excellent book:
Indian Rhythms for the Drumset


----------

